# الانوثة التي يحبها الرجل فهل انتي انثي ؟



## SALVATION (23 يونيو 2012)

المحتوى من 
<

​ 
*الانوثة التي يحبها الرجل فهل انتي انثي ؟*






​ 
    لكل انثى سر خاص ونعومة تجذب الرجل اليها وتحببه فيها، ولكل امرأة اسلوبها وطريقتها في اظهار انوثتها ومتى ما استطاعت المراة ابراز انوثتها اكثر كانت الاقرب الى قلب زوجها.

    بحكم طبيعه حياة الرجل القاسيه فهو يحب ان يرى امامه زوجة كالوردة في رقتها وكالحرير في نعومتها وكالطفل في برائتها لتتوازن لديه القوى فيشبع رغبته في رقتها ويبتعد عن قسوة حياته ليرتمي في احضان انوثتها.

    الأنوثه :كلمه حلوه لكن كثير ما يلتبس عليه معنى الأنوثه ومفهومها
    فــن تضـيع أنوثة الـمـرأة أحـيـاناً :


    إن علا صوتها.. أو أصبح خـشناً فظاً
    أو أدمنت « العـبوس » والانفعال
    أو تعـاملت « بعضـلات » مفتولة
    أو نطقت لفظاً قبيحاً أو فاحشـاً
    أو تخلت عن الرحمة تجاه كائن ضعيف
    أو أدمنت الكراهـية وفـضلتها عـلى الحـب
    أو غلبت الانتقام على التسامح
    أو جهلت متى تـتكلم.. ومتى تصمـت
    أو قصر شعرها وطـال لسانها



    يقــول الرجل:أريدها ضعـيفة معي قـوية مع الآخرين هذه هي الأنثى الحقيقية في نظـر الرجـل
    والرجل يستطيع مساعدة المرأة على الاحتـفاظ بهذه الأنوثة بأن يحترم ضعف المرأة معه
    ولا يستغله وأن يمنحها القوة بعطـفه وحنانه واحتـرامه وأن يعلّمها الضعـف الجمـيل وليـس ضعف الانزواء وفقـدان الثقة.

    اظهري انوثتك في كل مكان وانتهزي لذلك كل فرصه اذا كنت في المطبخ تظاهري بضعفك وعدم قدرتك على فتح علبه المربى او ماشابه وفي صوت رقيق قولي له (حبيبي ماقدرت افتح العلبه ممكن تفتحها؟)
    هنا زوجك هيفتل عضلاته وينفخ صدرة ويفتح العلبه بكل رجوله وهنا تبرز انوثتك.. بامكانك عمل بعض الحركات لابراز انوثتك وطفولتك.
    استغبي احيانا ، اسالي عن اشياء مايعرفها الا الكبار.​ 
    مثلا عن الاقتصاد..عن معنى بعض الكلمات الصعبه ..اي شي يخليكي كانك بتتعلمي منه..

    هنا هتظهري انوثتك وطفولتك..وهو هيظهر رجولته وفهمه..


    الأنوثة فــن والرجل يستطيع بذكائه أن يعلّم زوجته هـذا الفن فبعـض الرجال يتقن هذا الفـن وبعض الرجال يدفع المرأة إلى أن تتخلى عن أنوثتها وضعفها وتتمرد على الرجل لأنه استغل حبها وضعفها وأهانها بدلاً من أن يثني عـليها، هنا بعض النساء يتغيرن إلى النقيض والرجل الواثق من نفسه يستطيع أن يقود أقوى النساء ويحيلهن إلى كائن وديع يحتاج منه لمسة حـنان.

    والمرأة أيضاً قـد تعشـق لحظة ضعف يمر بها زوجها إنها تراه طفلاً بحاجة لحنانها ..

    الرجل إنه يدفع زوجته للمزيد من العطـف والاهتمام والرعاية لكن أكثر الرجال يرفض أن تراه زوجته في أي لحظة ضعـف معتقداً أن قوته وحدها هي ما تجعلها تغـرم به

    كثيراً ما يكره المرء الأقـوياء وبخاصة في المواقف التي تستدعي الضعـف واللين والرقة ، للقوة مواقف لا يليق فيها الضعـف وللضعف مواقف لا تليق فيها القـوة ترى المرأة رجولة الرجل في طـفولته وبراءته وضعفه ولو في لحظات محدودة وترى رجولته أيضاً في قدرته عـلى حمايتها وحماية كرامتها وكيانها
    وفي كرمه معها ومع أهلها وفي تسامحه مع بعض أخطـائها .

    للأنوثة تفسـير لدى الرجل وللرجولة مفهوم لدى المرأة، وكلاهما يتأرجح بين الضعـف والقـوة إذا عـاد الإنسان يوماً طفلاً بأفكاره ومشاعره وبعض تصرفاته إذا بكى علناً كالأطفـال كان إنـساناً

    المرأة تحب هـذه اللقطة وتحب أيضاً فارسها قـوياً شجاعاً والرجل يحب في المرأة طـفـولتها
    ومشاعـرها البريئة الخالية من الزيف.


    كلنا بحاجة للأطفـال كي نتعـلم منهم البراءة , إننا قد نتعلم منهم أضعاف مايتعـلمون منا
    في الأنوثة شيء من الطفـولة وفي الرجولة شيء من الطفـولة وفي الطفـولة أجمل ملامح البراءة والنقاء.

    هل تستطيعين أن تعــودي طــفلة أحـياناً؟
    لا تخجلين من ذلك ففي هذا كل الجاذبية وكل الصدق

    هذه هي الانوثة التي يحبها الرجل فهل انتي انثي ؟؟؟؟؟؟​​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 يونيو 2012)

*هل تعتقد ان هذه الانوثة موجوده حقا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## Samir poet (23 يونيو 2012)

مية فى المية يا غالى بس مين يحس ويفهم الكلام
دااااااااااا
وشكر ليك ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## Critic (23 يونيو 2012)

طول عمرى مقتنع ان الانوثة تتحس متتوصفش , ولا بيتاخد فيها دروس او نصايح , هى البنت على بعضها بأسلوبها بتكون فى قمة الأنوثة بالنسبة لشخص ما , حتى لو معدومة الانوثة بالنسبة لآخرين


----------



## soul & life (23 يونيو 2012)

*صدقونى يا اخواتى احيانا كثيره انعدام انوثة المراْة بيكون بسبب الرجل ....الرجل بايده يجعلها ملكه متوجه على عرش انوثتها واحيانا اخرى يجعلها قطعة اثاث فى منزله.... سيدات كثيره بيكون طباعهم ملائكيه وهاديه وودوده وحنونه بيتوتيه  لكن مع الاسف كل هذا  احيانا الرجل بيعتبرها ضعف وهبل وقلة حيله وهو بنفسه اللى بيجعلها تفقد الثقه فى نفسها وتعتبر نفسها شخص ناقص وغير مكتمل ودا طبعا اكيد بينعكس على انوثتها واسلوبها وطريقتها معه *
*موضوع رائع جداا الرب يبارك حياتكم ويسعد ايامكم... تحياتى للجميع*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 يونيو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> *صدقونى يا اخواتى احيانا كثيره انعدام انوثة المراْة بيكون بسبب الرجل ....الرجل بايده يجعلها ملكه متوجه على عرش انوثتها واحيانا اخرى يجعلها قطعة اثاث فى منزله.... سيدات كثيره بيكون طباعهم ملائكيه وهاديه وودوده وحنونه بيتوتيه  لكن مع الاسف كل هذا  احيانا الرجل بيعتبرها ضعف وهبل وقلة حيله وهو بنفسه اللى بيجعلها تفقد الثقه فى نفسها وتعتبر نفسها شخص ناقص وغير مكتمل ودا طبعا اكيد بينعكس على انوثتها واسلوبها وطريقتها معه *
> *موضوع رائع جداا الرب يبارك حياتكم ويسعد ايامكم... تحياتى للجميع*



اذا كان يوليوس عدو المرأه .. فالظاهر أن حضرتك عدو الرجل .  :bomb:​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> طول عمرى مقتنع ان الانوثة تتحس متتوصفش , ولا بيتاخد فيها دروس او نصايح , هى البنت على بعضها بأسلوبها بتكون فى قمة الأنوثة بالنسبة لشخص ما , حتى لو معدومة الانوثة بالنسبة لآخرين



كلامك صح جدا جدا .....   :flowers:​


----------



## raffy (23 يونيو 2012)

كلنا بحاجة للأطفـال كي نتعـلم منهم البراءة , إننا قد نتعلم منهم أضعاف مايتعـلمون منا
في الأنوثة شيء من الطفـولة وفي الرجولة شيء من الطفـولة وفي الطفـولة أجمل ملامح البراءة والنقاء.

موضوع جميييييل عجبنى جدااااا
ثااانكس للموضوع


----------



## حبيب يسوع (23 يونيو 2012)

اتمنى من الاناث الاستفادة من هذا الموضوع الهام كى يشعرن بالسعادة الزوجية


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 يونيو 2012)

هل تستطيعين أن تعــودي طــفلة أحـياناً؟

*أعود طفلة ؟ على اعتبار انى كبرت :t33: أنا نفسى أكبر صدقنى و بعدين ابقى افكر فى الرجوع 


موضوع رائع و فيه بنات كتير كدة صدقونى بس انتو دورو كويس و مسيركم تلاقو متفقدوش الامل :love34:*


----------



## يوليوس44 (23 يونيو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> *صدقونى يا اخواتى احيانا كثيره انعدام انوثة المراْة بيكون بسبب الرجل ..
> دة على اساس اية ركب لها شنب وقالها ابقى لوح تلج فى البيت . الشمعة المضيئة  لايمكن يخفيها ظلام العالم كلة يعنى لو هى عندها انوثة  فتقدر تحرك الصخر من انسان من لحم ودم  بس لو عندها
> ..الرجل بايده يجعلها ملكه متوجه على عرش انوثتها
> 
> ...


*
  الموضوع جميل جدا وتسلم ايد يااخى الحبيب والمسيح يحافظ عليك ويبارك حياتك*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 يونيو 2012)

الموضوع جمييييييييييييييل
ميرسي كتيييييييييير
ربنا يبارك خدمتك 
​


----------



## soul & life (23 يونيو 2012)

*دة على اساس اية ركب لها شنب وقالها ابقى لوح تلج فى البيت . الشمعة المضيئة  لايمكن يخفيها ظلام العالم كلة يعنى لو هى عندها انوثة  فتقدر تحرك الصخر من انسان من لحم ودم  بس لو عندها*
هههههههههه انت ملاحظ انك بتهاجم اى كلام يخص حوا؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!
ماشى يا يوليوس قيصر ..... اولا حضرتك الراجل ميقدرش يركب لحوا شنب  وهى بالطبع لازم تكون لوح تلج بمعنى انها تهدى اعصابها خالص علشان تقدر تتحمل عشرتكم ومعانتها فى الحياة مع جنسكم .... الشمعه المضيئه فعلا ميقدرش ظلام العالم يطفيها لكن يقدر الراجل لما ينفخ فيها هتنطفى لما يرجع من شغله مبوز وراكبه عفريت لمجرد ان الطريق كان واقف والعربيات وقفت فى المرور او مشكله فى شغله معكننه عليه ويدخل  يطلع غلبه فيها وبسبب وبدون سبب يتعصب ويهب ويتلكك علشان يعمل خناقه  اعتقد كده لازم تنطفى انوثتها وتخرج عن هدوءها وحاجه من اثنين يا تتجنبه لحد ما يهدى والاغلبيه بيعملوا كده يا اما تتعصب ومتملكش هى كمان اعصابها والبيت يبقا نار جهنم ويكون كله شياطين ومش هيكون بقا فى انوثه ولا رجوله كمان ههههههه
وانا على يقيين ان الراجل لو اراد يجعل مراته ملكه متوجه  هيقدر حتى لو هى  مكنتش بالفعل كده بالحنيه والكلمه الطيبه حتى لو متعصب او عنده مشاكل لو اتعامل معاها على اساس انها  زيه تماما انسانه عندها احساس واعصاب وممكن متقبلش اسلوبه معاها وممكن كمان فى شغلها يكون فى ضغوط والاولاد والبيت دا كمان عبء  حضرته بيفتكره دلع ولو جه موقف وسافرت ولا تعبت بيلووووص ومبيعرفش يتصرف لو هو قدر كل دا استحاله هيسمح لنفسه انه يتعصب عليها لانها زيها زيه وضغوطها زى ضغوطه تمام ويمكن ازيد كمان هم البيت والاولاد

*خلاص هو الراجل اللى وحش وشيطان وحواء هى كانت ملكة جمال وانوثة  ودلع والراجل حولها الى واحد صاحبة .   وبتحصل فى احسن العائلات
 اعملى زيارة الى اى بيت واحدة متزوجة لها 3 شهور بس  مش سنة زيارة مفاجا  وهتعرفى وقتها الراجل مستحمل قد اية وشليل غلب قد اية وجمل وهتعرفى هو عايش مع انوثة ولامع واحد صاحبة ههه [/B]
الرجل مش شيطان ومش كل الستات ملكات جمال .... الراجل باسلوبه بيحطم انوثتها وبيخليها  متفكرش فى انوثتها و علفكره فرق كبير بين واحده معندهاش انوثه وواحده تانيه مش مهتمه بنفسها الانوثه دى ممكن تيجى من اهتمام الراجل  بحبيبته  ومراته وهنا قولت حبيبته قبل مراته لان بعد الجواز الراجل بينسى  ان دى نفس اللى حبها وبيعتبرها من ممتلكاته خلاص  دخلت بيته وزى ما تكون مكنتش يوم حبيبته ومن هنا هى كمان بتتحرم من احساس انها ملكة جمال*

*كفايه عليك كده*


----------



## يوليوس44 (23 يونيو 2012)

هههههههههه انت ملاحظ انك بتهاجم اى كلام يخص حوا؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!![/

* لا مش ملاحظ انا يوليوس ههههههههههه  اكيد طبعا حبيب البى حواء بحبها ياناس*

ماشى يا يوليوس قيصر ..... اولا حضرتك الراجل ميقدرش يركب لحوا شنب  وهى بالطبع لازم تكون لوح تلج بمعنى انها تهدى اعصابها خالص علشان تقدر تتحمل عشرتكم ومعانتها فى الحياة مع جنسكم .

* دة على اساس حضرتك ملايكة . وعشرتكم بتطول العمر يعنى  .  الراجل اول ما يتجوز ويعدى علية شهرين يطلع يلعن االجواز ويمشى يكلم فى نفسه بيتجنن منكم 
 اعصابها  مش محتاجة اصلا دة تلاجة مش محتاجة تهدى تحرق مدينة بالتلج اللى فى اعصبها 
*
... الشمعه المضيئه فعلا ميقدرش ظلام العالم يطفيها لكن يقدر الراجل لما ينفخ فيها هتنطفى لما يرجع من شغله مبوز وراكبه عفريت لمجرد ان الطريق كان واقف والعربيات وقفت فى المرور او مشكله فى شغله معكننه عليه 
* الله امركم غريب يعنى الراجل طلع عينة اهلة فى الشغل ومطحون  تتحرك هى بقى وتساعدة وتهدية وتستحملة  ولاعايزة رومانسية بس وكلام حلو طبعا  مين يقدر يفصل وهو قرفان ومبوز وراكبه عفريت يقولها ياحبيبتى الجميلة انا مبوز وتعالىاقولك كلام حلو يبقى عنده انفصام فى الشخصية *

ويدخل  يطلع غلبه فيها وبسبب وبدون سبب يتعصب ويهب ويتلكك علشان يعمل خناقه  اعتقد كده لازم تنطفى انوثتها وتخرج عن هدوءها وحاجه من اثنين يا تتجنبه لحد ما يهدى والاغلبيه بيعملوا كده يا اما تتعصب ومتملكش هى كمان اعصابها والبيت يبقا نار جهنم ويكون كله شياطين ومش هيكون بقا فى انوثه ولا رجوله كمان ههههههه

* وهى فين الانوثة والجنس الناعم والرقة والحنان والطف ولاشعارات مع ايقاف التنفيذ وراجل مطحون فى الشغل والهانم تعبانة من كتر المسلسلات التركى  والفرجة عليها لما عينها وجعتها 
 على لااقل تقوم تهدية ولاهى واخد مقاولة هتخلص علية لحم وعظام  مش هتسيبة اللى لم يسلم  عهدة ويطلع على المعاش من الحياة دة كلام ياناس*
وانا على يقيين ان الراجل لو اراد يجعل مراته ملكه متوجه  هيقدر حتى لو هى  مكنتش بالفعل كده بالحنيه والكلمه الطيبه حتى لو متعصب او عنده مشاكل لو اتعامل معاها على اساس
* تعمل اية الحنية مع وحش ولاتلج تعمل اية  دة عايزة فرن ولانار علشان التلج اللى فى اعصابها يبقى دم حامى ويحس انتى بتقولى مش انا انها اعصابها تلج*

 انها  زيه تماما انسانه عندها احساس واعصاب وممكن متقبلش اسلوبه معاها وممكن كمان فى شغلها يكون فى ضغوط والاولاد والبيت دا كمان عبء  حضرته بيفتكره دلع ولو جه موقف وسافرت ولا تعبت بيلووووص ومبيعرفش يتصرف لو هو قدر كل دا استحاله هيسمح لنفسه انه يتعصب عليها لانها زيها زيه وضغوطها زى ضغوطه تمام ويمكن ازيد كمان هم البيت والاولاد

* دة على اساس اية شغل البيت دة شغل دلع يا استاذة . كم طبق على كام حلة ولا على شوية هدوم بتغسلهم فى يوم ولا يومين فى اسبوع وكفاية قاعدة فى بيتها والمروحة فوق راسها شوية تليفزيون و وشوية تمدد على الكنبة ولاعلى السرير وبجد باامانة اتحد لو فى واحد بتمسح الشقة ابتاعها مرة كل 3 ايام لكن تمسحلها  مرة كل اسبوع ولا اسبوع لما السراميك يشتكى ويقولى حسى يامدام حسى ينوبك فيا ثواب هههههههههههههههههههه*

الرجل مش شيطان ومش كل الستات ملكات جمال 
*  صح كدة  فى تحفظ على مش كل الستات ملكات جمال اصلا مفيش احنا عندنا بس يمسح الميكاج وهتبقى واحد صاحبة ههههههههههههههه *

.... الراجل باسلوبه بيحطم انوثتها وبيخليها  متفكرش فى انوثتها 
*   دة نوع غير قابل لكسر ابدا . حواء تنكسر وكمان فى انوثتها من راجل تبقى حرب عالمية 3 لالاقولى كلامصح *
و علفكره فرق كبير بين واحده معندهاش انوثه وواحده تانيه مش مهتمه بنفسها الانوثه دى ممكن تيجى من اهتمام الراجل  بحبيبته  ومراته وهنا قولت حبيبته قبل مراته لان بعد الجواز الراجل بينسى  ان دى نفس اللى حبها وبيعتبرها من ممتلكاته خلاص  دخلت بيته وزى ما تكون مكنتش يوم حبيبته ومن هنا هى كمان بتتحرم من احساس انها ملكة جمال[/B]


* المشكلة انها بتتغير 180 درجة بعد الزواج تبقى حاجة تانية قبل الزواج وهىحببتة يتكلم حاضر اللى تامر بية ياحبيبى وانا تحت امرك واول ما تشوفه تليفون انا هروح اعمل مشوار اروح ولا اخذ رائيك انا جيب مش عارف اكل اية اكلها ولا . 
 لكن بعد الزواج تلاقى شخص تانى  اية يامعلم قبض المرتبة ولا لسة . وقعتك سودا  روحت ماما عايزة تروح مشوار  وياسلام لو قال تعبان  تقولة امال مين اللى يروح مع ماما وخذ عندك اسطوانة ماما وسد يامعلم  .هههههههههههه *
*كفايه عليك كده*[/QUOTE]
* اة كفاية احسن مش هتبقى عملة نادرة فى المنتدى بعد شوية  وغير سمير  كمان وقعتكم بيضة  ههههههه
 تحياتى 
عدو المراة :yaka::yaka:*


----------



## soul & life (23 يونيو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> هههههههههه انت ملاحظ انك بتهاجم اى كلام يخص حوا؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!![/
> 
> * لا مش ملاحظ انا يوليوس ههههههههههه  اكيد طبعا حبيب البى حواء بحبها ياناس*
> 
> ...



* اة كفاية احسن مش هتبقى عملة نادرة فى المنتدى بعد شوية  وغير سمير  كمان وقعتكم بيضة  ههههههه*
* تحياتى *
*عدو المراة :yaka::yaka:*[/QUOTE]
 :bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb:نو كومنت انا هسكت خالص والناس بقا تحكم وتشوف مين اللى كلامه منطقى ومين اللى عاوز عداوه وخلاص وكفايه عليك الكام قنبله دول علشان موضوع الراجل ميبوظش 
هههههههههه


----------



## treaz (23 يونيو 2012)

مووووووووووضوع حلو يوليوس ومتابعة ليه


----------



## يوليوس44 (24 يونيو 2012)

treaz قال:


> مووووووووووضوع حلو يوليوس ومتابعة ليه



* شكرا ياجميل وربنا يبارك فيكى دة  ويحافظ على المسيح ديما *


----------



## يوليوس44 (24 يونيو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> * اة كفاية احسن مش هتبقى عملة نادرة فى المنتدى بعد شوية  وغير سمير  كمان وقعتكم بيضة  ههههههه*
> * تحياتى *
> *عدو المراة :yaka::yaka:*


 :bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb:نو كومنت انا هسكت خالص والناس بقا تحكم وتشوف مين اللى كلامه منطقى ومين اللى عاوز عداوه وخلاص وكفايه عليك الكام قنبله دول علشان موضوع الراجل ميبوظش 
هههههههههه[/QUOTE]

* ماشى كفاية علشا ن موضوع الراجل ميبوظش وهو موضوعة جميل بجد وحقيقى حلو ربنا يبارك فية ويحافظ علية المسيح سامحنى يااخى الحبيب*


----------



## Samir poet (24 يونيو 2012)

نعلش يا يوليوس هى اول ما عرفت انى دخلت الموضوع وبقالوة 
هههههههههههههههه
قررت السكوت والخروج من الموضوع
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكلى هغلب حوء وعن جدارة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## soul & life (24 يونيو 2012)

:t32:





سمير الشاعر قال:


> نعلش يا يوليوس هى اول ما عرفت انى دخلت الموضوع وبقالوة
> هههههههههههههههه
> قررت السكوت والخروج من الموضوع
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


 
:t32::t32::t32::t32::t32::t32::t32::t32::t32::t32::t32::t32::t32:


----------



## Samir poet (24 يونيو 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى كسب يا نيفو ودلوقتى لينا حق نعمل الحرب عليكم يا بنات 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
استونى راجع وبكل قوة 
تيحاتى عدو المراة سمير الشاعر 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Critic (24 يونيو 2012)

انوثة ايه من هنا ورايح حجابك ايمانك ونقابك عفافك


----------



## soul & life (24 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> انوثة ايه من هنا ورايح حجابك ايمانك ونقابك عفافك


 :new2::new2::new2::new2::new2::new2: اسكت بقا متفكرنيششششششششششش


----------



## soul & life (24 يونيو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> ميرسى كسب يا نيفو ودلوقتى لينا حق نعمل الحرب عليكم يا بنات
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> استونى راجع وبكل قوة
> ...


 

انا مسكتش علشان خسرت انا سكت لانى شايفه ان كلامكم غير منطقى بالمره وميتردش عليه واحنا عاملين الموضوع حرب  يعنى بوظنا مواضيع الناس اقولكم فكره حلوه احنا نفتح موضوع  جديد وندخل نهاجم ونحارب  علشان  منبوظش الدنيا وكل اللى له راى او هجوم ينزله وكلنا نشترك فى الرد تمام؟؟؟


----------



## Samir poet (24 يونيو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> :new2::new2::new2::new2::new2::new2: اسكت بقا متفكرنيششششششششششش


*هههههههههههههههههههههه
وميفكرش لية بدون تفكير

وبدون تفكير داخلة مشروع التنقيب بتاع مرسى 
هههههههههههههههههههه
هتبقى منقابة يا نيفو يعينى صعبانة عليا اووووووووووووووووووى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## soul & life (24 يونيو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*​*وميفكرش لية بدون تفكير*​
> *وبدون تفكير داخلة مشروع التنقيب بتاع مرسى *
> *هههههههههههههههههههه*
> *هتبقى منقابة يا نيفو يعينى صعبانة عليا اووووووووووووووووووى*
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


 اولا انا محدش يفرض عليا ثقافته وعقيدته واعتقد مش انا بس انا وكل البنات المسيحيات احنا مش هفيه ولا زيهم  ستتنا  كراسى متنقله فى البيوت يغطيها وقت ما يحب ويشيل الغطا وقت ما يحب
ثانيا والاهم والاخطر يا استاذ ان قلقنا وانزعجنا ومهواش خوف ابدا مش من اللبس والحجاب خالص  احنا نظرتنا للموقف نظره شموليه  انا لو قلقت هقلق على بلدى وعلى شكل بلدى بعد الاربع  سنين دول مش هتكون مصر هى مصر هيحصل انقسام فى الشعب وهيبقا فى  درجات مواطنه يعنى مواطن درجه اولى  دا هيكون ملتحى واخر درجه تانيه وثالثه وهكذا:a82::a82:
ويارب تبطل جر شكل بقا


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (24 يونيو 2012)

*طب مش هلبسه... هيعملوا فيا ايه؟؟؟ضرب ؟ اهلا بالضرب...غرامه مش دافعه...سجن؟ يا ريت عشان العالم الغربي المتحضر يفرج...كرباج؟ يا ريت

قتل؟؟؟يبقوا جابوا من الاخر و ريحوني

اصلهم هيفرضوه بالساهل كدا ...لووووووووول​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (24 يونيو 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *طب مش هلبسه... هيعملوا فيا ايه؟؟؟ضرب ؟ اهلا بالضرب...غرامه مش دافعه...سجن؟ يا ريت عشان العالم الغربي المتحضر يفرج...كرباج؟ يا ريت
> 
> قتل؟؟؟يبقوا جابوا من الاخر و ريحوني
> 
> اصلهم هيفرضوه بالساهل كدا ...لووووووووول​*



*بس بس بس   اية هو دة .انتى بنت ملك  الملوك ورب الارباب  شوفى انت لما ملك بنته تنضرب ولا شعر  من راسها تطير بس شوفى انتى الملك يعمل اية  . حطى فى باطنك سوق بطيخ  صيفى ولا حد يقد  لمسكم  اصلا​*


----------

